# Solicit



## goofproofer

Hello all, I was wondering how to translate solicit, the context is a library policy (do not loiter or solicit).
Can I use להסית?  להפציר      

Thanks!


----------



## scriptum

Welcome to the forum, goofproofer.
Could you please explain the exact meaning of "solicit" in the given context?
Thanks.


----------



## goofproofer

I would assume it means not to harass other members or solicit criminal activities.


----------



## scriptum

goofproofer said:


> I would assume it means not to harass other members or solicit criminal activities.


To harass:
להטריד את הסובבים
or
להציק לסובבים

Now I wonder what kind of criminal activities could be solicited in a library...
"To solicit" in the given context is לשדל or להדיח, or maybe להציע הצעות לסובבים but, to the best of my understanding, you must be specific about what is solicited.


----------



## Nunty

Doesn't it mean "begging (פשיטת יד)and selling (מכירה)?


----------



## goofproofer

Nun- that's what I thought at first, that it means begging, but the dictionary doesn't define it that way. I guess I'll have to decide whether to use this definition.


----------



## Nunty

I know that when I lived in the US some people used to put little signs near the front door saying "No soliciting", meaning that door-to-door salesmen and evangelizers were not welcome.


----------



## Tararam

Ammm... french has a similar verb ("solliciter") and it means "to ask" or "to beg".
Since there's a natural connection between the languages I reckon the english counterpart has the same meaning. 
At least IMO...


----------



## scriptum

Nun-Translator said:


> I know that when I lived in the US some people used to put little signs near the front door saying "No soliciting", meaning that door-to-door salesmen and evangelizers were not welcome.


In that case I would translate "No soliciting" as
"אסורה כל פעילות של שידול או הטרדה"
Or maybe:
אסורה כל פעילות טרדנית


----------

